# Downgrade Handytarif



## mariob (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand ein brauchbares Forum oder soetwas empfehlen, ich muß zwei Handyverträge (nicht meine) möglichst bis zur völligen Unbrauchbarkeit downgraden. Also monatliche Grundgebühren so niedrig wie nur möglich. Kündigen derselben ist leider nicht möglich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (9 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,

da brauchen Sie kein Forum  sondern die Hotline des Anbieters. Die sagen Ihnen, in welche Tarife Sie überhaupt wechseln können. Je nach Vertrag gibt es da sehr deutliche Einschränkungen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## sue port (9 Dezember 2008)

guten morgen,

hotline abfragen, da schließ ich mich herrn götz an, 
aber hotline unabhängig ist darauf zu achten,
daß der vertrag nach optionsänderungen nicht wieder verlängert wird,
da sind die junx und mädelz schnell dabei!!!

greetinx


sue


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand ein brauchbares Forum oder soetwas empfehlen, ich muß zwei Handyverträge (nicht meine) möglichst bis zur völligen Unbrauchbarkeit downgraden. Also monatliche Grundgebühren so niedrig wie nur möglich. Kündigen derselben ist leider nicht möglich.



Sorry, verstehe das Problem nicht ganz.




sue port schrieb:


> ... unabhängig ist darauf zu achten,
> daß der vertrag nach optionsänderungen nicht wieder verlängert wird,
> da sind die junx und mädelz schnell dabei!!!



Ja, das Land, in dem Milch und Honig fließt, das suche ich auch noch ... 

Wenn ich einen bestehenden Vertrag während der Laufzeit
ändern will, dann muss der Vertragspartner zustimmen. Und 
wenn er der Senkung der monatlichen Gebühren zustimmen 
soll, äußert sich das meist einer Verlängerung der Laufzeit.


----------



## sue port (9 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen bestehenden Vertrag während der Laufzeit
> ändern will, dann muss der Vertragspartner zustimmen. Und
> wenn er der Senkung der monatlichen Gebühren zustimmen
> soll, äußert sich das meist einer Verlängerung der Laufzeit.



nicht grundsätzlich, oft ist eien optionsänderung einfach nur "kostenpflichtig"
ohne verlängerung aber wie gesagt vorher abklären, bevor das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist!

oft sind einigungen dieser art sogar einfacher über
"vertragspartner" von den mobilfinkanbietern einfacher zu realisieren als, beim anbieter direkt!
das sind die, die alle netze vertreiben und sich im gegensatz 
zu t-punkt & co noch mühe geben um ihre kunden.


----------



## mariob (9 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ja genau um das vorher abklären geht es mir. Es nützt mir nichts wenn ich bei einer Hotline anrufe und dann am Ende mit doppelten Kosten dastehe weil mir wieder nur die Vorteile genannt werden. Die Telekommunisten rufen z.B. selbständig an, erzählen was von Vertragsoptimierung, es würde alles besser und dann geschieht genau das. So mit mir letztens geschehen, es gab Aufwand den Mist rückgängig zu machen. Des weiteren erklärten wir, das wir nicht mehr telefonisch mit solchen Sachen belästigt werden wollten - jaaa aber natürlich - hat genau bis vorigen Freitag gereicht, da war dann wieder so eine Optimierungspfeife dran. Da wird man halt vorsichtig. Und auf den Webpräsenzen blickt keiner durch. Nicht nur bei der Telekom, aber das ist wohl so gewollt. Aber eigentlich wollte ich keine Philosophiediskussion lostreten...... Danke im übrigen für die Antworten, vielleicht hat doch jemand noch einen Tip.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## sue port (9 Dezember 2008)

*YellowMap - Filialfinder*


  				 		 			Drucken			 		
an einem anderen Ort suchen

  	 	   	 		Sie haben gesucht: 

 	 		Erweitern auf: 		 		100 km 150 km 
 	Im *50 km* Umkreis von *99713 Thüringenhausen*
 	 			Eintrag Nr. 1 bis 5 von *9* 			 				<< 
 				< 
> 
>> 

 			Sortiert nach:  			*Inhalt* Entfernung Name 

>> Diese Adressen in Karte anzeigen << 

  	 	 		 			Standort 			Telefon 			Service 			Entfernung 		 		 			 				 				Tele Technik Sinz
Ansprechpartner: Herr Lapucha
 				Banhnhofstr. 18 (Atrium-Passage) 
 Nordhausen 			 			 				Tel. 03631 974410			 						 			 				

Mehr Info
Mehr Info
Anfahrt
			 			 			 				24,85 km 			 		 		 			 				 				The Phone House Exklusivpartner Mühlhausen
Shopleiter: Herr Thorwarth
 				Steinweg 17
99974 Mühlhausen 			 			 				Tel. 03601 406092 			 			 				

Mehr Info
Mehr Info
Anfahrt
 			 			 				25,6 km 			 		 		 			 				 				Mobil-Center
Ansprechpartner: Herr Genzel
 				Steinweg 11 
 Mühlhausen 			 			 				Tel. 03601 856145			 						 			 				

Mehr Info
Mehr Info
Anfahrt
			 			 			 				25,67 km 			 		 		 			 				 				MediaProfi GmbH
Ansprechpartner: Herr Schäller
 				Magdeburger Allee 34 
 Erfurt 			 			 				Tel. 0361 740740 			 			 				

Mehr Info
Mehr Info
Anfahrt
 			 			 				34,52 km 			 		 		 			 				 				KommunikationsCenter Sangerhausen
Daniela Herminghaus
 				Göpenstraße  7
06526 Sangerhausen 			 			 				Tel. 03464 543494			 						 			 				

Mehr Info
Mehr Info
Anfahrt
			 			 			 				40,25 km 			 		 	 	** 14 ct./min aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise können abweichen.*
  	 			Eintrag Nr. 1 bis 5 von *9* 			 				<< 
 				< 
> 
>>


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> oft sind einigungen dieser art sogar einfacher über
> "vertragspartner" von den mobilfinkanbietern einfacher zu realisieren als, beim anbieter direkt!
> das sind die, die alle netze vertreiben und sich im gegensatz
> zu t-punkt & co noch mühe geben um ihre kunden.



Nun, das ist mir aber ganz neu. 

T-Punkt ist ein gutes Stichwort. :twisted: Fünf Mal hingerannt und nix passiert.
Ein Anruf bei T-Mobile, leicht gehobene Stimme  und dann hat es 
doch schon funktioniert.

Das mit der Mühe mag schon sein, aber für mich zählt das Ergebnis.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (10 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> T-Punkt ist ein gutes Stichwort. :twisted: Fünf Mal hingerannt und nix passiert.
> Ein Anruf bei T-Mobile, leicht gehobene Stimme  und dann hat es
> doch schon funktioniert.
> 
> Das mit der Mühe mag schon sein, aber für mich zählt das Ergebnis.


 

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen .... deswegen bin ich auch nur noch bis ende des jahres bei diesem anbieter .... :twisted: :twisted:
nie wieder ....


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2008)

beim Thema Provider kann ich persönlich so viel sagen:

mein erstes prepayed Handy habe ich in Unkenntnis in irgendeinem Laden geholt. Dass ich da D1 nicht von der T-COM sondern von Debitel erhalte, ist mir dann erst später aufgefallen, als ich mal den Tarif anpassen wollte. Derweil hatte ich nämlich ein D1-Handy (auch prepayed) direkt aus dem T-Punkt und da meine Tarifanpassung direkt über die Servicerufnummer gemacht. Ich weiss nicht mehr, warum genau - mit Debitel hatte ich dann mal ein längeres 01805-Gespräch, danach hab ich dann den Vertrag absterben lassen. Seit dem schwöre ich darauf, beim Anbieter direkt zu kaufen.

Mein Chef ist schon immer bei Debitel - er fährt ja auch die passende Automarke dazu - und zufrieden. Und ich denke, auch Debitel ist mit meinem Chef zufrieden


----------



## Steve81 (10 Dezember 2008)

Falls man nicht gerade viel Telefoniert oder SMS schreibt und auch keinen Wert auf ein neues Handy legt finde ich die Angebote ohne Vertragsbindung optimal. Einmal Karte kaufen und dann genau das bezahlen was man auch wirklich telefoniert und nicht irgendwelche Grundgebühren und Mindestumsätze. 
Um eine Kündigung braucht man sich dann auch keine Gedanken zu machen. Karte weg und gut ist.

Für Vieltelefonierer ist das natürlich nichts, wegen der zu Hohen Preise je Einheit.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (10 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,

in den meißten Laufzeitverträgen mit subentioniertem Neugerät sind ca. 10Eur monatlich für die Subvention. Wenn man diese 10Eur selber auf einem Sparbuch sammelt, kann man sich selber das neue Gerät subventionieren wenn man es will oder braucht - und nicht zwingend alle zwei Jahre.

Und zum Thema Kosten bei Verträgen ohne Bindung und Subvention:

Aktuell bekommt man bei SimYo, Congstar und Konsorten Tarife mit 9ct Pro Minute. Da halten selbst gute Laufzeittarife nicht mit. Erst für richtige Vieltelefonierer die eine Flatrate nutzen, wird die Minute dann wieder billiger. Doch auch hier muss man aufpassen. Gerade bei Verträgen mit Festnetz- und netzinterner Flatrate sind Telefonate in andere Netze oftmals sehr sehr teuer, so daß man unter dem Strich eigentlich zwei Karten braucht - eine mit der Flat und eine mit dem günstigen Minutenpreis und GPRS Tarif.

Die Jungs wollen eben auch nur unser Bestes - unser Geld.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## sue port (10 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nun, das ist mir aber ganz neu.
> 
> T-Punkt ist ein gutes Stichwort. :twisted: Fünf Mal hingerannt und nix passiert.
> Ein Anruf bei T-Mobile, leicht gehobene Stimme  und dann hat es
> ...



T-Punkt =keine Mühe sag ich doch! siehe thread,...
ich rede auch nicht v debitel,...

hier kann man die geschichte z.b. auch online machen:
www.handybar.de

es gibt läden, die direkt t-mobile, vodafone&co originalverträge
zu wesentlich besseren konditionen, sich noch um den kunden kümmern.
ja auch das ergebnis stimmt,
habe für mein handy knapp 300€ weniger bezahlt, als beim rosa t.
mit originalvertrag und dementsprechend kostenfreier t-hotline.

schade wenn es da unterschiede gibt ich hab in meiner umgebung 
3 dieser kompetenten läden. 

greetinx


sue


----------



## Steve81 (10 Dezember 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> in den meißten Laufzeitverträgen mit subentioniertem Neugerät sind ca. 10Eur monatlich für die Subvention. Wenn man diese 10Eur selber auf einem Sparbuch sammelt, kann man sich selber das neue Gerät subventionieren wenn man es will oder braucht - und nicht zwingend alle zwei Jahre.


 
Und das kapieren viele nicht.



DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Kosten bei Verträgen ohne Bindung und Subvention:
> 
> Aktuell bekommt man bei SimYo, Congstar und Konsorten Tarife mit 9ct Pro Minute. Da halten selbst gute Laufzeittarife nicht mit. Erst für richtige Vieltelefonierer die eine Flatrate nutzen, wird die Minute dann wieder billiger. Doch auch hier muss man aufpassen. Gerade bei Verträgen mit Festnetz- und netzinterner Flatrate sind Telefonate in andere Netze oftmals sehr sehr teuer, so daß man unter dem Strich eigentlich zwei Karten braucht - eine mit der Flat und eine mit dem günstigen Minutenpreis und GPRS Tarif.
> 
> ...


 
Was heutzutage alles als Flatrate verkauft wird ist sowiso ein Witz.

Ich selbst hab ne Karte von Klarmobil und bin damit zufrieden. Monatlich liegen meine Kosten zwischen 5€ und 10€.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> ...
> das sind die, die alle netze vertreiben und sich im gegensatz
> zu t-punkt & co noch mühe geben um ihre kunden.


kann es sein, dass Du Dich gelegentlich etwas missverständlich ausdrückst?


----------

